# Road Trip Ideas



## Velma (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello, and Howdy. Next month I will be taking a trip from the mitten to Gainesville, FL. I'm wondering if you guys could help me find and decide on the best Haunted House. We will be traveling through Indiana, Kentucky, Tennessee, Georgia, and Florida. I want to find a few that are worth the time and money. I've looked up Netherland a bit, and was wondering if it is all it's cracked up to be. Also i'm open to any other suggestions, you think are worthwhile. Thanks.


----------



## KING'S CRYPT (Mar 31, 2009)

Do you mean Netherworld ...instead of Netherland? NETHERWORLD Haunted House in Atlanta, Georgia - Celebrating 13 Years of Fear! Netherworld is ranked 2nd in the nation, and by the looks of the characters,sets, ect ....I think they stand up to their word. Another is Screampark in Lexington. It is also one of the top ranked haunts in the US.Scream Park,


----------



## Velma (Sep 28, 2009)

haha yeah whoops. Thanks for the information!


----------

